# Manchester/ north England/ Anybody meetup



## killingtime (Sep 18, 2011)

Hi guys. I really think its time that we set up a social event. I am now living in Manchester and it would be really great if we could get some ideas together of places and times to meet. Physical social interaction would really warm our hearts and give people something to live for, something to get out of bed for. We could do it in one city one month then move it to another a second month to make it fair? For example I could organise a meetup in MCR then next month someone from say Birmingham could organise a meetup. Whose in?


----------



## killingtime (Sep 18, 2011)

I have found an immense social phobia group in Manchester! it was great. If anyone wants any info, let me know


----------



## bluewolf9498 (May 6, 2013)

tellme everything


----------



## killingtime (Sep 18, 2011)

Kath Locke Centre
123 Moss Lane West, Hulme M15 5DD
Its every Tues night 7-9. You should definitely try it.


----------

